# Whats the difference between CD/DVD Burners and CD/DVD Drives?



## 911aaron (May 13, 2008)

Do CD/DVD drives read disks only and CD/DVD burners burn disk only?

Would the product below be able to read disks and burn disks as well? Sorry little confused about it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151154


----------



## Ramodkk (May 13, 2008)

Yes, a CD/DVD burner also reads CD's/DVD's


----------



## 911aaron (May 13, 2008)

Okay, I was getting confused. Lol thanks for all your help ramodkk.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 13, 2008)

Yes the drive you have picked out reads and writes CD and DVDs.


----------

